# Touring through Spain



## greeny74 (May 8, 2011)

Hi all,

Very new to this so I have quite a few questions....

I was originally looking to rent a MH in Spain and tour from Barcelona to Seville. I was advised to contact McRent as I was struggling to find a rental company. After two enquiries McRent still haven't replied?
I've managed to cost a couple of quotes based on internet prices with various companies, and it's looking like approx £3k to hire a MH for the month of May 2012.

Does this sound about right, as I'm thinking that it may be better for me to buy one for upto £5k as they seem to hold their value, and once I'm finished with it, I could sell it on......?

Also, I'm also weighing up whether it is actually worth hiring or buying one, based on how many spots you find abroad to just stop overnight rather than paying for campsites everyday?
I think ideally we'd stay at a campsite every 3 or 4 days for the facilities etc....how reasonable does this sound? Can you just stop anywhere you like and park up and settle in?

Our other option is to take the car and tent, but we really don't want to be putting the tent up everytime we stop.

Your thoughts and suggestions will be very much appreciated....

Thanks

Terry


----------



## aivlys (May 1, 2005)

You didn't say when you were planning to tour and that could have a big impact on the pricing espeically in August. Alternatively £3K could buy you a lot of accommodation if your took your car and rented the equivalent of 2* or B&B 
£5K for a new one might prove to be costly in maintenance, sods law if its going to go wrong its just when you bought it and selling it on might not be so easy. 
If you are staying in the motor home C7Ken (MHF Member) is over in Torrevieja and seems to know quite a bit about the 'ways' in Spain, he tells me you can park overnight pretty much anywhere (except of course in Santander - last I heard that is still a no go area). 
Hope you have a safe and happy trip, watch out for the 'gypsies' in Barcelona - took us for a 100 euro ride and we never felt a thing - didn't notice the loss until approx 2 hours later when we had to pay a restaurant bill! Non-the-less, it is a lovely place. Sylv


----------



## aivlys (May 1, 2005)

You didn't say when you were planning to tour and that could have a big impact on the pricing espeically in August. Alternatively £3K could buy you a lot of accommodation if your took your car and rented the equivalent of 2* or B&B 
£5K for a new one might prove to be costly in maintenance, sods law if its going to go wrong its just when you bought it and selling it on might not be so easy. 
If you are staying in the motor home C7Ken (MHF Member) is over in Torrevieja and seems to know quite a bit about the 'ways' in Spain, he tells me you can park overnight pretty much anywhere (except of course in Santander - last I heard that is still a no go area). 
Hope you have a safe and happy trip, watch out for the 'gypsies' in Barcelona - took us for a 100 euro ride and we never felt a thing - didn't notice the loss until approx 2 hours later when we had to pay a restaurant bill! Non-the-less, it is a lovely place. Sylv


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi Terry,

You may be interested in Espana Discovery who operate a free stopovers scheme at restaurants, vineyards, farms, etc. in Spain.

They currently cover Aragon, Catalunya and Comunidad Valenciana in the North, North East and East coast, and this year have expanded down the coast around Alicante. They also have stopovers in the North West corner of Spain.

You can find them at http://www.espana-discovery.es

I'm sure other, more knowledgeable members will be along shortly to help you with the hiring vs buying question!

Steve


----------



## greeny74 (May 8, 2011)

Hi,

Thanks for the info I'll get in touch with C7Ken and check out that website.

Much appreciated.

Tel


----------

